# What's a furry convention like?



## Lucarion17 (Nov 24, 2014)

I've never been to one. Can anyone tell me what happens and what it's like?


----------



## Tilo (Nov 24, 2014)

I've not been to one, but.there is a.handy thread just above us which can help you understand what to expect from a con.  These guys will tell you anyway.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Nov 24, 2014)

Its gross and vile.
Strangers talk and hang out.

Basically like any other con or music festival.
But furry themed.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 24, 2014)

Probably what its like to work at a kennels, a bunch of animals including some gay humpings out in the open and you come home finding someone at some point has  jizzed on you.

In all seriousness they seem like they can be fun if populated with the right people, would want to go to one myself providing i can go with people i know.


----------



## Lucarion17 (Nov 24, 2014)

My older brother told me about when he went to a gaming convention in Seattle. He said there were a bunch of smelly nerds. My guess is that it would be the same, but furry-themed, is that right?


----------



## Hewge (Nov 24, 2014)

Smelly nerds that want to grope you, regardless of what your gender is!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2014)

The best time I ever had!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 24, 2014)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1292456-I-THINK-i-just-experienced-what-a-furry-con-is-like
*Snerk*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2014)

I remember drinking, cuddles, karaoke, drunken cuddles, gaming, buying porn, and being slipped alcoholic beverages outside of designated areas by some guy.


----------



## Troj (Nov 24, 2014)

Furry cons are like other geek cons, but I think there's more of a warm, open, welcoming "We Are Family" vibe (which sometimes lives up to the hype, and sometimes doesn't, depending).

There are usually a number of panels devoted to art, music, fursuiting, cooking and food, plushies, writing, puppetry, fursuit handling, not being a pain in the ass to other con-goers, wolves, foxes, felines, dragons, science, and service animals.

 At many cons, there is a rave or dance every night. 

Most evenings, there will be at least one big event, like the Masquerade, Casino Night, a talent show, a variety show, or a dance competition. 

Many cons also have karaoke, a gaming room, a dealer's den (where you buy furry swag), party rooms (where people get hammered), and the like.

Most cons have a fursuit parade, wherein fursuiters line up and march through the con space to show off their fursuits.

Shit goes south when people don't shower enough, forget to eat, don't get enough sleep, brazenly mooch off of others without reciprocating, act like creepers (sexual or otherwise), and/or drink too much. 

I usually use cons as a chance to spend time with friends, dance, do karaoke, and photograph fursuiters.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 25, 2014)

Just watch out for that creepy beard guy, he wants to do things...


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 25, 2014)

Just like CSI depicted. Guys in female fursuits humping each other in giant piles. :V


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 25, 2014)

I've never been to a con, but I've been to decently sized meets.
Lots of hugging and affection, I was quite taken aback by it the first time. I am warming to it though! There's a sense of freedom when people hug and stuff, and fursuiters are living teddy bears. 
And people tend to introduce themselves by their internet or sona names, which is a social norm I find quite amusing. Being called Lopori and bonobo and such is quite a novelty.


----------



## Troj (Nov 26, 2014)

Being called by my real name in furry contexts actually makes me uncomfortable. Likewise, when I know someone's actual name and their furry name, and/or when someone's furry name doesn't exactly roll off the tongue, I sometimes get confused as to what to call them.


----------



## Tilo (Nov 27, 2014)

I have not been to one, personally, and if there ever was a way to explain the experience, "it is, what you make it".  Srsly, going to a real life convention, can be intimidating, and it can be exciting.  When I go, my plan it to be as social as possible.  I may volunteer, instead, just to get the feelz.


----------



## fainvalley (Dec 4, 2014)

Pridefest on LSD.


----------



## cuba1980s (Dec 8, 2014)

Cons are super fun imo! I myself have been annually attending conventions since '08, and they are a great change of venue!

They can be a bit overwhelming with the multitudes of con-goers about, but it's a way more relaxing atmosphere than say, school or the mall. [Almost] everyone's there to have fun and such, so folks are pretty chill and friendly!

And don't let these knuckleheads fool you (no offense, guys! Haha ) , cons aren't as strange as the media portrays them to be. However, there still will be the occasional "nerd" or two, but just avoid them. 

I recommend going with friends, so you don't have to feel so overwhelmed. You also can make new friends and take pictures of cool fursuits/cosplays (but make sure to be courteous and polite about taking photos! Ask them first, and if they do let you take a picture, make sure to show them the resulting picture afterwards! This lets them see if they want to revise anything such as posing, camera angles, lighting, etc.)

I myself have actually yet to attend a furry convention (I typically attend anime conventions; there really aren't any furry cons up here where I live orz), but I can imagine they are just like an anime convention! Just switch out the cosplays with fursuits.

There's also stuff such as the masquerade (one of my FAVORITE con events), which takes place normally on Saturday night. It's basically a big variety stage show where cosplayers/fursuiters go up and perform acts or skits, like comedy or dance segments. 

Hopefully this interests you a bit! I'd definitely try attending cons out!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 8, 2014)

Full of chlorine apparently.


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

One word: alcohol.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 8, 2014)

Shit, Hekar beat me to it.


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

Midwest chlorine fest


----------



## Whines (Dec 18, 2014)

Furry cons are very similar to gaming or anime conventions, with less of a focus on events...it tends to be more for the social experience than spending three days watching cartoons or playing a particular game.

The costume level way higher than, say, Gencon--it's still a minority of attendees but it's a big minority! Think renfair or comic con if you've ever been to one.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been hoping to go to a convention myself, I was thinking about going to AnthroCon, but since I won't move out until around march next year I won't be able to go until 2016 unless I'm lucky, since I live so far away. =/


----------



## Brass (Dec 21, 2014)

It is totally dildos.


----------

